# Moving to Gran Canaria - Tax on personal effects



## PDPD (Jan 26, 2008)

Hi
Please can anyone tell me if they had to pay tax on their personal effects when bringing used furniture, household goods and clothes etc in via a container. We have just been informed by our shipping agency that these are the rules. If this is correct how do they (the canarian authorities) value these things? We do not want to end up with huge bills when all as we are bringing is our own furniture etc.
If anyone has any info on how to register their car when they get to Gran Canaria this advice would also be very useful.
Many thanks
PDPD


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

PDPD said:


> Hi
> Please can anyone tell me if they had to pay tax on their personal effects when bringing used furniture, household goods and clothes etc in via a container. We have just been informed by our shipping agency that these are the rules. If this is correct how do they (the canarian authorities) value these things? We do not want to end up with huge bills when all as we are bringing is our own furniture etc.
> If anyone has any info on how to register their car when they get to Gran Canaria this advice would also be very useful.
> Many thanks
> PDPD


It would appear that there is an import tax on household goods, at a rate of 5% on used household goods from the EC (are you shipping from the UK???). You might find the following website useful:
Shipping to Gran Canaria | Gran Canaria Guru


----------



## PDPD (Jan 26, 2008)

Many thanks. We have used this site and found this company very helpful and they have quoted a very good price also!


----------

